# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Nematodo.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes esta vez subo un nematodo que inmovilice quedando bastante recto. 
Los nematodos (Nematoda, del griego νῆμα nema, "hilo", ειδής eidés u οιδος oídos, "con aspecto de"), también conocidos como nemátodos, nematodes y nematelmintos.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nematoda



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2017),HUESITO (30-may-2017),Jonasino (01-jun-2017),Los terrines (30-may-2017),perdiguera (30-may-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buena tardes compis para acabar este tema subo el nematodo con la medida de su longitud.
También quiero deciros que es la primera vez que lo he hecho.
Normalmente este tipo de detalles viene en los libros especializados pero no es igual que realizarlo uno mismo.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),HUESITO (01-jun-2017),Jonasino (01-jun-2017),Los terrines (31-may-2017),perdiguera (31-may-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tarde compañeros me apoyo en un vídeo antiguo para completar la visión de los nematodos. 




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),HUESITO (01-jun-2017),Jonasino (02-jun-2017),Los terrines (01-jun-2017),perdiguera (01-jun-2017)

----------

